# ATSF 3751



## warbonnet (May 14, 2012)

The San Bernardino Railroad Historical Society ran ATSF steam and 2 Amtrak units with PV out of LAX this AM to Parker, Az. Some good videos posted at *LINK**.*


----------



## Braniff747SP (May 14, 2012)

Yes- that consist was parked at LAUS during NTD. Got a chance to tour it- a very nice train. I would have loved to get on it, but alas, that could not happen. Got some nice pictures, too...


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 12, 2012)

Team Whooz followed 3751 and the Grand Canyon Limited excursion from the run over Cajon Pass while departing SoCal 'til the return to Williams, AZ, after a doubleheading run to the big ditch with Grand Canyon Railway 2-8-2 No. 4960. A multimedia trip report is in the works.







Steaming up the Grand Canyon's south rim, 5-16-12.
​


----------

